# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Le dossier qui stock les mots de passe

## cartonis

Bonjour, j'ai apris que lor se qu'on coche la case Se souvenir du mots de passe sur les formulaire d'enregistrement pour les forum par exemple, les mots de passe sont stocker dans un dossier de Windows.

Quelqu'un saurait-il ou est se dossier ?

Il faudrait que je puisse le vider de temps en temps.

----------


## Illusion_MYA

Bonjour,

Il suffit d'aller dans Panneau de configuration --> Options Internet --> Onglet  Contenu --> Bouton saisie semi-automatique --> Effacer les mots de passe/formulaires, non ?

Plutt que s'embter  chercher le dossier en question.  ::wink::

----------


## cartonis

Merci beaucoup   ::wink::  

Mais il faut absolument que je trouce se dossier, car j'ai fait un bat qui vide a chaque dmarage de Windows les dossiers temporaires, et je voudrai y ajouter le dossier des mots de passe.

----------


## Illusion_MYA

Au temps pour moi.  ::oops::  

Je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'un tel dossier, et en admettant qu'il existe, y accder ....  ::(: 

 ::coucou::

----------


## cartonis

Y a pas de mal.

Voila se que j'ai vu :



```

```

----------


## alveric

> Bonjour, j'ai apris que lor se qu'on coche la case Se souvenir du mots de passe sur les formulaire d'enregistrement pour les forum par exemple, les mots de passe sont stocker dans un dossier de Windows.
> 
> Quelqu'un saurait-il ou est se dossier ?
> 
> Il faudrait que je puisse le vider de temps en temps.


Le plus simple (et sur) ne serait pas de ne pas les enregistrer des le depart ?

----------


## cartonis

Oui, mais en faite, sa marange pas de retaper les mots de passe a chaque fois que je me connecte sur un forum, touts les moi je prette mon ordi a mon frre, donc je voudrai vider se dossier.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

tu cre un compte limit  ton frere et basta

----------


## cartonis

Merci encor pour cette solution, mais il faut absolument que je trouve se dossier.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Lorsque vous crez un compte e-mail dans Outlook Express ou un compte POP3 dans MS Outlook et que vous cochez l'option "Mmoriser le mot de passe" dans les proprits du compte, le mot de passe est stock dans l'Emplacement protg et peut tre rvl ...


donne moi la suite de ce message, mieux le lien.

si c'est ce que je pense, alors il n'existe aucun dossier o sont stocks les mots de passes, ce qui me semble d'ailleurs logique.




> j'ai apris que lor se qu'on coche la case Se souvenir du mots de passe sur les formulaire d'enregistrement pour les forum par exemple, les mots de passe sont stocker dans un dossier de Windows


appris o? comment?
je suis curieux  ::):

----------


## ggnore

D'aprs moi, tu devrais utiliser la fonction recherche (Windows + F ou F3) et utiliser la case "contenant le texte" (o tu vas saisir le mot de passe par exemple de ton accs 'scuris')

Tu effectues cette recherche sur tout ton disque dur.

Tu verras si tu obtiens une rponse, alors tu avais raison.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> D'aprs moi, tu devrais utiliser la fonction recherche (Windows + F ou F3) et utiliser la case "contenant le texte" (o tu vas saisir le mot de passe par exemple de ton accs 'scuris')
> 
> Tu effectues cette recherche sur tout ton disque dur.
> 
> Tu verras si tu obtiens une rponse, alors tu avais raison.


il faut savoir que les mots de passe securiss stockent:
le site sur lequel ils sont necessaire
le login
le mot de passe


cad que toute personne ayant accs au pc pourrait faire une recherche et avoir le mot de passe?  ::):  bien sur que non. qu'importe la facon dont c'est stocke, ce n'est pas en cleartext

----------


## Neilos

par contre le site et le login eux sont peut tre en cleartext... tenter !

----------


## trattos

Forcment imaginer un trojan qui rcupre ces mots de passe et les envois!

----------


## cartonis

pharaonix >>>>

Je ne me souvient plus ou je l'ai apris, mais logiquement il doivent bien tres stocker quelque par.


ggnore >>>>

Bonne ide la recherche, mais les mots de passe sont surement crypter.


Neilos >>>>

J'ai lancer une recherche sur tout mon disque du fichier cleartext, je ne l'ai pas trouver.

----------


## Aramis

> Forcment imaginer un trojan qui rcupre ces mots de passe et les envois!


Malheureusement ca existe. Personnelement je ne vois pas pourquoi il n'y aurai pas un systeme d'enregistrement de mot de passe dans Windows XP.  Apres tout les mots de passe reseaux sous Win98 etaient enregistres en clair... Maintenant vu les ameliorations qui y a eu (pas taper  ::aie::  ) il est clair que ces informations sont encodees d'un certaine maniere. J'ai toujours ete impressionne par le nombre de dossiers/sous-dossier/fichiers qui il ya dans "C:\documents and settings\" qui plus les 3/4 de ces fichiers sont carrement incomprehensible... avec de la chance il n'y a que les applications autorisee qui savent comment enregistree/relire ces informations. Alors pourquoi ne pas y mettre les mots de passe? De toute facon, il est clair que ca n'arrange pas le probleme de Cartonis puisque c'est tres improbable de les avoir _tous_ a la meme location

Ah oui, pour en revenir au Trojan dont parle "Trattos" il est evident que ce type de malware doit aller plus loin pour accomplir sa tache. Il est parfaitement possible pour lui de distinguer les champs dans les pages HTML... et puis pas besoin de faire la distinction entre les champs puisque certains outils de test de mot de passe peuvent faire pas loin de 4 millions de test par jour... un de plus un de moins...

Pour terminer, je rejoins l'avis de Pharaonix:
1- ne pas enregistrer les mots de passe sur les machines autre que celle d'autrui
2- utlitiser au maximum les capacites du systeme d'exploitation c'est a dire creer des comptes avec droits adequats pour chaque utilisateur.

Ar@mi$

----------


## cartonis

Bonjour Aramis   ::wink::  

Merci pour votre attention, bon ben, je vais crer des compt limiter.

----------


## Skyounet

> pharaonix >>>>
> 
> Je ne me souvient plus ou je l'ai apris, mais logiquement il doivent bien tres stocker quelque par.
> 
> 
> ggnore >>>>
> 
> Bonne ide la recherche, mais les mots de passe sont surement crypter.
> 
> ...


Cleartext n'est pas un fichier, ca veut juste dire que le texte est lisible par l'homme.

A mon avis le fichier existe mais il est soit crypt, soit illisible par l'homme (ce qui revient au meme).

Ah, je viens de decouvrir le fichier qui stock les pass sous FireFox, les noms des site sont en clairs, mais les logins et pass ben sont crypt, et je ne reconnai pas le cryptage. Ca ressemble pas a du md5.
En plus sur 2 sites, j'ai le meme mot de passe mais la chaine crypt du premier c'est pas la meme que la chaine crypt du 2eme, bizarre...
A chercher...

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Ca ressemble pas a du md5.


deja parce que le md5 n'est pas un cryptage mais un hashage et donc ne peut etre utilis pour crypter/decrypter. on peut crypter puis hasher et faire une comparaison de hash (une page de login par exemple)

mais un logiciel comme firefox ne pourrait redecouvrir le pwd originel. il doit avoir un cryptage specifique.


ta deuxieme remarque est intressante, cela signifierait que le cryptage est plus "intelligent" et prend une cl (normale) mais qui diffre selon le site.
Firefox ne pouvant la deviner ca peut etre soit le site, soit un substring de celui-ci soit ta premiere ide, un hash du site qui sert de cl pour crypter/decrypter le pwd (note: cette phrase dit exactement le contraire que celle cite plus haut et pourtant les deux sont exactes  ::D: )

----------


## alveric

> A mon avis le fichier existe mais il est soit crypt, soit illisible par l'homme (ce qui revient au meme).


Nan, pas pareil... Il y a _codage_ et _chiffrement_, ce sont deux notions distinctes. Un fichier non lisible peut etre simplement code differement qu'un simple ascii.
Quand des donnees sont compressees, elle ne sont plus lisibles "par l'homme", mais elles ne sont pas chiffrees pour autant.

----------


## Skyounet

> Envoy par Skyrunner
> 
> A mon avis le fichier existe mais il est soit crypt, soit illisible par l'homme (ce qui revient au meme).
> 
> 
> Nan, pas pareil... Il y a _codage_ et _chiffrement_, ce sont deux notions distinctes. Un fichier non lisible peut etre simplement code differement qu'un simple ascii.
> Quand des donnees sont compressees, elle ne sont plus lisibles "par l'homme", mais elles ne sont pas chiffrees pour autant.


Quand j'ai dis "ce qui revient au meme" je voulai dire que meme si le fichier est crypt il est illisible (enfin incomprehensible).

J'ai fais quelques recherche et dans le repertoire ou se trouve le fichier signons.txt (qui contient les login/pass) se trouve un fichier key3.db qui est en rapport avec signons.txt

----------


## cartonis

Merci encore pour ces esplication   ::wink::  

Mais je pense que le fichier que je recherche doit tre un fichier propre a Windows, car les mots de passe que je veut effacer sont ceux que Windows retien qand on coche la case ".

----------

